# Print gold letter on black backround issue



## neild300 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi, 

I have got the Jet opaque transfer paper.

I did some gold lettering on a black background.

Having printed it the black ink seemed to have expanded into the gold lettering making it barely readable and very poor quality.

I am using an inkjet epson WF 2530 workforce as I thought you could use and printer and standard inks.

Please help with any advice. Thanks


----------



## LocalCustomz (Jul 20, 2010)

put a very thin white stroke around the gold. Like so thin you barely notice.


----------



## neild300 (Nov 23, 2014)

Can I ask why this would work, and have you had the same issue. Thanks for reply.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You are most likely using too much ink. I can't remembr the setting for the jet opaque as its been years since I have don heat transfers but if your using a photo setting that's why you getting the irregular edges as the paper is not designed to sorb a bunch of ink. I am not firmiluar with the wf2530 but if it is a 4 color or basicly anything but a 6 color printer the ink is pigment which is what you want.


----------

